# Just passed Aptitude and PT test



## Rubes (13 Apr 2005)

The aptitude test was pretty easy IMO.   I qualified for every trade, but I still wanted infantry more than anything, so I chose that.   The PT test was what I've been worried about, as I am not in great shape.   We did the Step Test first.   We did Level 5 for the first 3 minutes and Level 6 for the last 3 minutes.   My heartrate was a borderline pass.   Next we did the grip test, which I JUST passed with a 76.   After that we did pushups.   The guy running the test didn't even mention elbows.   He just made sure we had hands under our shoulders and chest or chin touched the floor.   My final score was 19, as a lot of mine didn't count for not going down low enough.   Again, just passed....   Situps was my only strong point, I finished with 43.

I didn't have much time to prepare for the PT test, but I still managed to pull it off...   The instructor said I'll have to improve my scores a lot over the next couple of months but I know I can do it.

We also had a rather interesting fellow doing the Aptitiude test with us today.   We were all sitting in the waiting room after the test when one of the Corporals called him into an office.   They called the rest of us into the testing room and told us we passed.   We found out later this guy ONLY qualified to be a cook and had to change his trade.   Fast forward a few hours, we're now all in the waiting room again after the PT test.   Everyone is being called into an office one by one before we go home.   The Corporal comes out and calls this guys name... but he's not there.   "Where's *****?   I saw him here a minute ago..."   We all say we haven't seen him. The Corporal walks around the Recruiting Centre looking for him.   This guy shows up a few minutes later holding McDonalds in his hands and says "I was hungry, I just couldn't wait..."   He sits down and starts eating fries, we inform him that the Corporal is looking for him and he goes off to find him.   The Corporal walks in and tells the guy to follow him.   But wait...   Now he has LOST the sheet that we had to fill out with our MOC and Unit.   I don't know if he ever found it, but he had his meeting and left... It was mildly amusing.

Anyway, that's my story.   I know, its ANOTHER PT/Aptitude thread, but I'm happy right now.   ;D


----------



## Rubes (13 Apr 2005)

double post


----------



## armyrules (23 Apr 2005)

Rubes said:
			
		

> The aptitude test was pretty easy IMO.   I qualified for every trade, but I still wanted infantry more than anything, so I chose that.   The PT test was what I've been worried about, as I am not in great shape.   We did the Step Test first.   We did Level 5 for the first 3 minutes and Level 6 for the last 3 minutes.   My heartrate was a borderline pass.   Next we did the grip test, which I JUST passed with a 76.   After that we did pushups.   The guy running the test didn't even mention elbows.   He just made sure we had hands under our shoulders and chest or chin touched the floor.   My final score was 19, as a lot of mine didn't count for not going down low enough.   Again, just passed....   Situps was my only strong point, I finished with 43.
> 
> I didn't have much time to prepare for the PT test, but I still managed to pull it off...   The instructor said I'll have to improve my scores a lot over the next couple of months but I know I can do it.
> 
> ...



      Geez it sounded very eventful for you!!  I can;t believe that guy went to McDonald's cause he was hungry what an idiot I would've laughed so HARD!!!  I do my medical, CFAT and Interview on MAy 17th!! I have to be there for 7:15 in the morning bright and early!!  Gotta love it. The Army no life like it!!


----------



## B.McTeer (25 Apr 2005)

armyrules man get use to it. 7:15 is better than 05:00am i must say lol


----------



## Dogboy (25 Apr 2005)

I already get up at 500hrs. for work so I'm ready for that but iv let my self slide after passing my Physical. (man I'm a lazy slob)
good to hear you passed the aptitude was simple for me to. 
but keep working out you'll need it to do well in BMQ.


----------



## NiTz (25 Apr 2005)

LOL!

What kind of stupid jerk could show to ask for a job and then leave in the middle of the process  to go to McDonald's and then come back to the place with  a bigmac and fries? This guy was so stupid I can't believe he's even able to live... awwwhhh

I hope he never gets hired in the CF!

Good luck!


----------



## infamous_p (25 Apr 2005)

imagine him on a tour overseas...

a dangerous encounter with the enemy..everyone taking up firing positions... "where is Private XXX?"

"im coming im coming!!" *runs over, gets in the prone position, with his happy meal bag in his hand.*


----------



## Dogboy (26 Apr 2005)

Im Luvin IT!


----------



## NiTz (26 Apr 2005)

LOL

that would be pathetic! hahahaha

I'm luvin it ..yeah right...


----------



## Dogboy (27 Apr 2005)

I'm sorry we shunt bug yo this much but you leave your self open for it with that 
I only eat MC D if thers  nothing else to get


----------



## NiTz (27 Apr 2005)

yeah I only eat this clown shit when there's nothing else too... like at 3:00 a.m after the bars I go there and have a little snack before going to bed. Unfortunately there's really, really nothing else in the whole city...


----------



## B.McTeer (27 Apr 2005)

just remember that smiles are free ;D


----------

